# Bucks @ Cavs | Game #11 | 11/20/2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 11*_

 *VS* 

*Milwaukee Bucks* *(4-4) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers** (5-5)*

_*Tuesday, November 20, 2007*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *NBALP*, FSOhio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

*Preview*​


> The legendary Oscar Robertson is the only player in the NBA's 60-year history to have averaged a triple-double over the course of a season. If he keeps playing like he has the last two games, LeBron James might have a shot to join him.
> 
> James looks for another dominant performance on Tuesday as the Cleveland Cavaliers try to keep the Milwaukee Bucks winless on the road.
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How does someone who is averaging 40/12/12 not get conference player of the week honors?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> How does someone who is averaging 40/12/12 not get conference player of the week honors?


Who won it ?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dwight Howard.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I think the Magic were undefeated. Shouldn't be a surprise considering how the MVP has gone the last few years


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I took Lebron over 29.5 points in tonights game, and the over for tonights game (193 pts)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I took Lebron over 29.5 points in tonights game, and the over for tonights game (193 pts)


Good bet.

I think I just saw Nichols in uniform, maybe he will get a shot tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Drew playing well early


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

GREAT drive by Boobie. More of that please


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Seems to be a quite a nice start so far. 

Now if only Troy and Middle Tenn. St. could put up numbers like that.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I like the way our offense looks early.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

lol, I'm not sure Mason was going anywhere with that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can't let up to close the qtr 

Good timeout by Mike Brown


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Since Larry has went down it seems that someone just told Boobie too shoot it and worry about it later. He is letting it fly.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Since Larry has went down it seems that someone just told Boobie too shoot it and worry about it later. He is letting it fly.


Good.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs falling in love with the jumper, things are coming to easy with the Bucks playing no D


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

With Marshall out we have went with a lot of 4 guard looks. Id rather see Newble than Marshall now - go figure


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

good quarter lets ****ing blow them out!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> With Marshall out we have went with a lot of 4 guard looks. Id rather see Newble than Marshall now - go figure


Newble has actually be OK this year. Would rather see Nichols out there though


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Newble has actually be OK this year. Would rather see Nichols out there though


It would be nice - I will be heading to the bars to check out the second half of this game. 

Anyone see Orlando improve a bit - they went out and got a big man. Triva Ariza for Maurice Evans and Brian Cook.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

WOW! What a finger roll!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gadzuric is getting embarrassed.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Lebron taking a rest with 12pts ( dont mind me just hope he can get his 30 pts and a W lol)


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebrons scoop shot haha


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha Z. What a shot. We should iso Z more often, lol.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

newbles playing so well this year


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> newbles playing so well this year



Shannon Brown must be that bad - if he is just an afterthough the entire game. Mike Brown is using every combo of lineups with our holdouts, injuries, and Hughes. And still can't get a meaningful minute.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

hmm, didn't see the foul on Gibson there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bucks problem is they are playing a rested LBJ. They just have no chance


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron is a man among boys


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bucks problem is they are playing a rested LBJ. They just have no chance


And he got a good 5 min rest here in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie needs to keep doing that. If someone is gonna pressure him that close he has to look to get to the rim


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Only Gooden could mess that one up.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Only Gooden could mess that one up.


He has a horrible B-ball IQ


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Campy Russell has actually offered some pretty good insight in this game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Oh.My.God. Drew.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

...............bench Drew the rest of the half


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol drew


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

"Take him out of the game before I punch him in the face."


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ...............bench Drew the rest of the half


I can only amagine what Drew just did, fill me in anyone?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gibson is a pretty pure scorer.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> I can only amagine what Drew just did, fill me in anyone?


Drew had the ball on a rebound. Decided to dribble the ball up court like he's a PG and lost the ball like an idiot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm starting to think Lebron might be the best player in the NBA. 

He looks like he's just absolutely in control of these games at all times.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

is that magic johnson haha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

How the heck are we only up 4 pts????

The Bucks have somehow managed to score 14pts off our turnovers and Royal Ivy has like 20 pts...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Newble with 12 energetic minutes that half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I'm starting to think Lebron might be the best player in the NBA.
> 
> He looks like he's just absolutely in control of these games at all times.


I don't think there's any question. He was already right up there offensively when you factor in his passing skills, now he's playing both sides.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Were going to need a 3rd guy step up, and I am thinking Big Z will end with a nice 18-15 because we can't be shooting jumpers all night long.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It usually spells trouble when we come out shooting hot. 

We fall in love with the shot and Drew gets giddy and tries to cross people over.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Gooden such a moron: first not shooting that wide open shot then dribbling up court to hand it off to the Bucks. It would be so frustrating to be his teammate or coach


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I can't wait to play the Celtics and see Lebron go off on the Big Three.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice to see Drew stick up for Lebron here. And man, Lebron's FT stroke looks much improved.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebrons fts have been spot on since that orlando game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Might want to consider putting LBJ on Redd to slow him down


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great feed by Gibson.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Bad foul by Gibson.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man Boobie gets the shaft on a lot of calls


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Man Boobie gets the shaft on a lot of calls


I agree. I thought that one was a good call though.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Not a good shot by Lebron there


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

holy **** redd is on fire why didnt we sign him again


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> holy **** redd is on fire why didnt we sign him again


We tried.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like Lebron switching over on Redd. I bet he cools off soon.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I like it when Gibson looks to score this much. This is exactly what we need him to do.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn dgibsoN!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

arrr... they're in the penalty already.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gooden just seems to make bad things happen out there.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

damn took so long to call that travel


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow LBJ feels good enough to shoot our techs.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

u guys hate on gooden way too much. yeah he makes ******* decisions but hes a really good scorer an amazing rebounder and without him we have a huge gap at pf


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Can we believe a complete moron can get 14pts and 10reb a game in the NBA lol -


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

22 for Boobie. Mo Williams getting ticked off picks up a T

Tied game with 3 mins left in the 3rd


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Teams somehow always manage to lose Gibson. hahaha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gooden = *******.

You know they are gonna call that after Mo picked up the T


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Gooden loses his cool. 

Sorry guys, I know he's really talented, but his mental struggles will always cost us. There's just no way around that.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol damn i thought gooden was gonna go awall there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs haven't led going into the 4th qtr of any game this year..lack of bench depth is just killing us 

If AV isn't coming back we really need to make a move to boost the bench


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

this team would fall apart without goodens offense..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SamTheMan67 said:


> this team would fall apart without goodens offense..


I can't tell whether you're serious or sarcastic.

Last year we were MUCH, MUCH better as a team with Anderson in the game instead of Drew. We did very, very well without his offense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

eh, Newble really lost CV there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, they have shot a lot of foul shots tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive and kick by Boobie..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goddamn, Redd just has to shake his head to get a foul call.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF is Newble doing on D? These non-shooting fouls are just giving the Bucks FT's


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

****! How do you lose someone for that long on defense?!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another awful defensive possesion


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here we go again. Going into the 4th qtr without the lead...against a team who has yet to win a road game this year. Playing with fire


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wtf happened to our 14pt lead


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It'd be nice if Snow was in any decent shape to throw at Redd


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Our SG's are 3-10 from the field  We now have offense from the PG spot but not the SG spot


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm serious AV finishes games because he is a great defensive player and gooden is not but without goodens consistant 15 points a game who are we gonna get it from?? gooden has a good post precense and when hes hot he is a GREAT offensive player. I just see us without goodens offensive firepower as seriously lacking. I mean who do we have that can score.. Z , Lebron, Gibson( cant really create his own shot) , Gooden .. thats pretty much the consistancy


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You cant play Newble right now. They are just triple teaming Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> I'm serious AV finishes games because he is a great defensive player and gooden is not but without goodens consistant 15 points a game who are we gonna get it from?? gooden has a good post precense and when hes hot he is a GREAT offensive player. I just see us without goodens offensive firepower as seriously lacking. I mean who do we have that can score.. Z , Lebron, Gibson( cant really create his own shot) , Gooden .. thats pretty much the consistancy


I'm sorry Gooden is simply too much of a moron to trust in the 4th.

wtf was Jones doing there?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Devin Brown really was a good acquisition.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol devin brown


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I see u, Ivey - Nice And1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need another hero performance from LBJ down the stretch...Cavs down 5 9 mins left


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What. the. ****.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs down 7..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Please take Jones out: christ Mike Brown how many layups do you want to give up


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

man i love damons expressions hes always like wtf when the defense makes a mistake


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mil has 21 pts off our turnovers...that is craziness


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Mo williams just tore apart Jones the last few possessions


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF isn't Gibson in the game?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Whatever happened to that great D you guys used to play last season? I see Redd and Mo penetrating at will in this game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Where is Sasha & Boobie?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't think they're allowing the same contact both ways.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, Devin and CV looked like a bomb exploded between them.

What is this league coming to?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> Whatever happened to that great D you guys used to play last season? I see Redd and Mo penetrating at will in this game.


It doesn't help to be missing AV and Snow.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'd rather see Sasha out there than Newble - we need scoring threats to open the floor for LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man we are racking up fouls like CRAZY.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus christ, these fouls are really ticky tack.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I don't think they're allowing the same contact both ways.


The Bucks getting a lto fo ticky tack fouls to go there


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

See, the Bucks would probably have gotten that call tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie should get that foul call as close as they are calling it for Mil


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Boobie should get that foul call as close as they are calling it for Mil


Weird.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We might run out of time in this game soon


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I honestly believe our fall in defensive efficiency this year is primarily due to having to play Drew most of Andy's minutes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We really could have used that Gibson 3.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jesus


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

blah bull****


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

As soon as we starting hitting jumpers in the first quarter, I knew this was going to be a rough game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bucks running the clock and just throwing up miracle shots. This is a pretty bad loss here...I don't think we lose this kind of game the last 2 years. I'm not sure about this team right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bucks running the clock and just throwing up miracle shots. This is a pretty bad loss here...I don't think we lose this kind of game the last 2 years. I'm not sure about this team right now


No interior help on penetration. If we can't get AV back we need a shotblocker


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Gibson has to take that open shot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Damn I wish we could have gotten Mo Williams.

Wow, Andrew Bogut is a *****.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

They finally call a foul and it's the wrong call, hahaha.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

we need a miracle now


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Why did Campy have to say that?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Newble giving up more FT's: dumb dumb dub


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can't believe we are gonna lose this game.

The Bucks haven't won a road game ALL SEASON.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This is the kind of loss that the Cavs should really be ashamed about.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Meh. The Bucks are going to get that call all night.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I never realized it but Bogut is really just not a good basketball player. He just kinda falls down all the time and doesn't contribute a whole lot on offense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If we could just get a stop. Crappy game to lose if we do. Since all we had to do was play defense.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We have no depth right now behind Lebron, Z, and Gibson. Gooden is fool's gold and Sasha right now is just not contributing: he's reached Hughes' level of shooting


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was unreal by Lebron


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LOL @ Redd trying to showboat and getting picked by LBJ


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Hahaha Bron just pwned Redd.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just not enough time: still up b 4 with 33 seconds left


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need both of these and a miss from Mil to hvae a chance


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Surprised Bogut didn't try to take the charge there.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

A bit of cheap call there but I'll take it after the ticky tack the bucks got


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Crap that's game with that miss if the Bucks can hit just one


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on Boobie. Dude never misses a FT and misses there..whatever we don't deserve to win this game anyways


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That CV crap bank 3 pointer is the difference in the game


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Obviously we need Anderson back. I abhor Dan Fegan.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's game: what a crappy defensive effort tonight


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Redd getting 20 FTs tonight just killed us.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Obviously we need Anderson back. I abhor Dan Fegan.


Our bench depth is the worst in the entire league


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our bench has some promise though
Devin Brown is good. Damon will get better with more consistent playing time. And then we have to look at the second half of the year for our young big men to really be any kind of ready.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's weird but this is the first loss this year that really has me questioning the team even though they were only 5-5 before: I thought they played hard and were tired or really undermanned in the two blowouts. This game was disturbing as the defense just was putrid and on offense we turned the ball over on a lot of stupid ways.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh the real difference: we got freakin outrebounded - which basically never happened last year. Not having a third big is reaalllllyyyy hurting us


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Oh the real difference: we got freakin outrebounded - which basically never happened last year. Not having a third big is reaalllllyyyy hurting us


AV is banking on that for sure. He knows Z can only play 35 mins a night tops, and Drew hurts the team when he plays extended mins...Simmons is injury prone

AV might be the 3rd most important player on our team in terms of impact..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think this is just one of those losses we get from time to time. It's like how we would lose to the Hawks and Bobcats last year. I felt like the guys just never really took the Bucks seriously, and then they ran out of time because the Bucks got hot.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I think this is just one of those losses we get from time to time. It's like how we would lose to the Hawks and Bobcats last year. I felt like the guys just never really took the Bucks seriously, and then they ran out of time because the Bucks got hot.


Yeah I understand where you coming from: everyone seemed to be waiting for us to turn the switch. Unfortunately it didn't on too late: the lack of depth prevents us from keeping these leads - would have been nice to have a blowout to rest the bigs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah but how often have we ever blown anybody out. Especially when we get the lead early in the game. We're better at playing from behind.


----------

